# TIME & DISTANCE



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the concept of both are looked at by your V totally different than you - V's are a ritualistic breed and if you use this - it is a great training tool - 4 PIKE when I put on the whistle and baseball cap - he sits and waits 4 his E-collar - put it on or not he knows we are going out the front door - then if I have a long gun in hand it means we are going hunting - this is the only time he sees it - 20min 2 the club or 16hrs going out west it still means 1 thing - we are going hunting - doves ducks or geese when we get to the field the command is stay - mark - like it or not he knows he is a retriever - with the command birds in here hunt em up he is a pointer (this is what he likes best) in the field distance and time are set by you - they have no limits - the POINT is - most things you do should V repeated EVERY time and your pup will pick it up so much quicker !!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The pups and I went out to Hastings Island for the first time this season just to run the fields. 

Bailey went right into a perfect pattern out front through the fields. His years of training is engrained now.

Season opens September 20th. Really looking forward to getting back out into the fields with my trusty 20 gauge and my Hungarian Pointer.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> V's are a ritualistic breed and if you use this - it is a great training tool


I came across this video a little while back. Its a good reminder that we need to keep things the same when training dogs, if we want the same outcome from them.

http://youtu.be/ANFRuc0eM7o


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Rituals hey! My pups know what we are going to hunt depending on what rifle or shotgun comes out. The new Ruger .204R had them confused for a bit, not knowing if it was the .270win or the .204R. They are both exactly the same, wood stocked, blue barrelled Ruger M77's. So they now watch which box the ammo comes out of. Smart pups! They also know if I camo up, it's a deer hunt. I love watching them watching me!


----------

